# Catchphrase ideas?



## brooklyn9

Sorry for posting ridiculously, but limberg just came up to me and asked me to change his catchphrase..
I am completely out of ideas, so does anyone have any?


----------



## kuri

I use stuff from pop-culture or something that works with their look/personality. It's getting hard to think of new ones I know. Sometimes I just keep it the same.


----------



## th8827

I like the following:

my lord
I think
no? Yes
says you
ma'am
villain
girlfriend
you know


----------



## keybug55

grump (great for cranky villagers)
squankee (it was a reference to Winnie the Pooh)
squee (great for peppy villagers)
girlfriend (Fuchsia's default, I liked it)
Fwuyah (weird fancy way of saying "fire" I use it on Pheobe)
sassafras (also good for peppy villagers, however I use it on Kid Cat)


----------



## clovetic

i made my peppy villagers say "you jerk" and "you prick", i thought it was funny :3


----------



## matt

My Eunice says "Brace Face"


----------



## Kaiaa

I made Angus say "beef" and my sporty villagers say things along the lines of "bro, broskie, brozinsky, bronado" etc.


----------



## Touko

I once made Graham say "I love you"
Worst idea ever invented, considering he is a smug as well.


----------



## Dandie

Most of my villagers say "sing songs"


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Touko said:


> I once made Graham say "I love you"
> Worst idea ever invented, considering he is a smug as well.



I made Graham say "Shoom" since he likes saying it when he dances. Otherwise, I just keep them as their default because they act like you've changed it even if you haven't. Except Mallary. Her default is "quackpth" which sounds ridiculous so I changed it to "quack". I have Cesar moving in tomorrow, I feel I should make his relate to Planet of the Apes.


----------



## EilidhR

I don't have any particular catchphrases, but I did make Colton say "Heigh" for his greeting... wah wah


----------



## Pickles

I think "honey boo" is funny  Sometimes I change them to sweetie, sweets, honey, babe... What else... It's hard to come up with good ones!!  Honey boo is my favorite so far, though. It's funny when they ask me, "What's up, honey boo??" Well, it is to me, anyway.


----------



## beffa

i mainly use;

cupcake
cookie
kyaa
kawaii
baby
darling


----------



## LillyKay

I use words that pop in my head at the time however for the Smugs I tend to give them catch phrases such as "ma lady", "Old girl", "mum" and then imagine they are using or 'putting on' a posh accent. LOL.


----------



## Pickles

Haha, lilly, I love that for the smug villagers! I'm so using that with Curlos next time he asks!


----------



## katie.

u wot m8


----------



## nellpond

keybug55 said:


> grump (great for cranky villagers)
> squankee (it was a reference to Winnie the Pooh)
> squee (great for peppy villagers)
> girlfriend (Fuchsia's default, I liked it)
> Fwuyah (weird fancy way of saying "fire" I use it on Pheobe)
> sassafras (also good for peppy villagers, however I use it on Kid Cat)




OMG *sassafras * fabulous.


----------



## Soujouki

As a joke, I made Cobb say "gearzy." It spread to Velma, who to this day still uses it and hasn't asked me to change it yet. Thus, I've determined she's not allowed to. I've had my smugs and jocks say "broseph" and "dudebro", and right now Colton (and Julian once I obtain him) says "gorgeous."

Something to go with their appearance/personality works well, though.


----------

